# Hoof Trimming



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

So I got my first job today trimming hooves the gentlemen had 8 goats took me 45 min that is drive time, set up, trimming and clean up. I charged 1 dollar a foot.

I was thinking of putting a add in the paper, craigslist and hanging flyers up at the feed stores. Do you think 1 dollar a foot is a fair price just for trimming ?


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

More than fair! I would think that you could charge more than that. Think about your drive time for goats further away, misbehaved goats (or owners!). My horse farrier charges $20 per horse, plus a $5 trip fee. He does a horse within 15 minutes. BTW, I am in N. Florida, not California.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Charge more. At least $3-5, more for problem goats... plus mileage unless you are scheduled to do several in the same area.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

3 to 5 dollars a foot do you think people would pay 15 to 20 dollars a goat to have there feet trimmid ?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I would not pay 20 dollars per goat every time they need a trim and would only want someone out if I got behind. But, I would expect to spend at least 40-50 dollars to get someone out for my 2 goats.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

I might be reading it wrong kannm but isnt 20 dollars per goat the same as 40-50 dollars for both of them.

But would you be willing to pay 8 dollars a month to have some one come out monthly and trim up your goats for you.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

DRJ Ranch said:


> I might be reading it wrong kannm but isnt 20 dollars per goat the same as 40-50 dollars for both of them.
> 
> But would you be willing to pay 8 dollars a month to have some one come out monthly and trim up your goats for you.


Sorry, I should have worded it differently. I would not want to pay to have my goats trimmed every time they need it (I do it myself) but, when I would pay someone to do it I would expect that it would cost at least 40 dollars.

At 8 dollars a month, I would never trim my goats' feet again!!! I would love it!! : )

But would also feel a bit like I was taking advantage of you...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a horseshoer come out and trim my goats hooves for me once every 6 weeks.... but it didn't last long.... too much money and since I had to catch the goats myself I had to BE there the entire time.... so I might as well have done it myself. She charged $10 a goat with a minimum of 7 goats per day (or she wouldn't come out) When someone has a LARGE herd.... its not worth it to the breeder to pay someone at that rate.... however 2-5 goats... I'd say that's where your clientele would be.  

of course if the lady out here only charged $4 a goat.... I'd probably still be using her!!!! She could do my entire herd every 6 weeks for the price she was charging to do 7 that would be awesome!


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

this is intresting not for sure what to start the price out at I wanted to add in Deworming, shots, weighing, banding or crimping, ear tags and even scrapi tagged through the state if wanted and records of everything. 

guess of to some online stores to figure out some prices, anybody recommened a good online goat store.

The base price would be 4 dollars a goat and go up depending on what people wanted. I was also thinking of throwing the 11th goat in for free.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DRJ Ranch said:


> this is intresting not for sure what to start the price out at I wanted to add in Deworming, shots, weighing, banding or crimping, ear tags and even scrapi tagged through the state if wanted and records of everything.
> 
> guess of to some online stores to figure out some prices, anybody recommened a good online goat store.
> 
> The base price would be 4 dollars a goat and go up depending on what people wanted. I was also thinking of throwing the 11th goat in for free.


I wouldn't recommend you go ANY less than $4 per goat that is already discount trimming, no need to throw in a free trim on top of that price! Great idea to add in the other stuff too though.  I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate the help.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would charge $7 per goat, $5 for 4 or more goats. If I ever got behind on hoof trimming here and needed help, I defintely wouldn't pay over $7 per goat. $5 seems fair to me, maybe more for wild goats and/or bucks and maybe a little to cover gas.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill probaly put in something like if your over 10 miles away from me milliage will be charged and but it can be split if there is more then one client in the area.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have hoof trimming business

$5 per doe/wether
$7 per buck

$1 per mile for gas 

I do lots of goats! and I have regular customers that have it done on a schedule


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I was paying $25/goat for hoof trimming, and that included gas and mileage. That was the price charged by two different farriers and one had to travel 40 miles, the other about 60. Some farriers closer by were asking more and didn't know how to properly balance goat hooves. I can't use clippers myself as I have a muscle disorder and still haven't regained full use of my hands. However, hubby is now helping me do it.  So that cost has been eliminated.

Deb Mc


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Be careful about offering to do other things. If it falls under the category of "veterinary service" and you charge for it (not being a vet) you could be in really big trouble for "practicing without a license". Something to think about.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

good idea goober Ill have to look that up and check around on that, all of the items would be over the counter of course. But I was thinking when you diagnose stuff and try to treat it that would be illegal and follow under vet problems.


----------



## lillyh (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, i was wondering where you are located? There is a goat at my stable that the owners abandoned it, and i was willing to pay for its hooves to be trimmed because they are at least 3 inches long and it hurts for him to walk, he has not been out of his stall in 4 years. please email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I personaly do all the trimming of my goats feet myself, but if I got behind for any reason or brought home a new goat with really bad feet I would probably call someone out to do it for me. For my goats and my location, I would probably expect to pay about 5 - 10$ a goat, but I would also put into account how bad the feet are and the size of the goat and also the temperament of the goat. A goat that kicks and fights every time it's feet are done is going to take longer and be a lot more difacallt.

On a side note, I live in Anderson CA too  It's nice to meet another goat person so close by to me.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

In my area it's $10/hd. Covers labor and supplies if needed. Additional gas factored in as an added "trip expense".


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Around here people charge $5 per goat, but a lot of people out here are of the opinion goats don't need their hooves trimmed so charging less makes it a little more feasible for people. They do add in a fuel charge if over a certain number of miles. I would just charge per goat rather than per hoof since you can end up with the person who skips lines and only sees the $1 fee and thinks that is per goat. 

Personally, I would not offer vaccinating, banding/crimping, or worming. All of these can fall under the "veterinarian category" especially since the banders that you buy (over the counter) say right on them "for veterinary use only". I think vaccine and wormer bottles also say this even though they are over the counter. Also, vaccinating and worming are kind of things that are generally done under the supervision/guidance of a vet and I would be very careful doing it, especially being in California. They seem to have some pretty strict laws there. The tagging should be fine because they do it at sale barns and none of the people that do it there are vets (and they charge for the tag). If you do do it I wouldn't advertise that you offer those services, just be prepared and you can ask the people when you are there if they would like you to do anything else to the goats while they are caught.

ETA: I would also be leary of injecting anything into someone else's goat just in case they have a reaction to the shot.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DRJ Ranch said:


> I charged 1 dollar a foot.


I agree you need to charge more. My farrier charges $5.00/head with a 10 head minimum. Her rates are broken down by number of goats. 1-5 is so much per head, 6-9 is so much per head, then the 5.00 for 10 head through whatever.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I was getting ripped off at $20 per goat x 5 goats!


----------

